# Riesling Clone N90



## krafty_kraut (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anybody know anything about this new clone that DR. KONSTANTIN FRANK worked on, Riesling N90?

http://www.winesandvines.com/templa...htitle=Dr. Frank Fast Tracks a Riesling Clone


I've emailed Dr Frank and he actually responded a couple of times when I was trying to buy a small amount of vines...he's sold out for at least two years.

Do any of you know how hardy or disease resistant this clone is?


----------



## Deezil (Apr 27, 2012)

I've done some research on Riesling varieties, as im looking to grow some in the near future.. But this evaded my searches.

Curiouser and Curiouser


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2012)

How long ago did you e-mail him? He passed away in 1985. His family and winery uses his name so I assume it was one of them you communicated with. LOL

You might try contacting Eric Amberg of Grafted Grapevines also in NY near the Dr. Frank Konstantins Winery. They deal with all sorts of grapes for the Fingerlakes. Shelbourne Vineyards in Vermont has a planting of Arctic Riesling, also a semi-cold hardy Riesling. Contact Ken Albert and he might give you a bit more information.


----------



## krafty_kraut (Apr 27, 2012)

I emailed them probably in the last eight months. They directed me to the person in charge of the nursery, Fred Frank. I told them that I was going to be a small grower and that I understood that they are probably very busy with all aspects of this vine. I only wanted to get 24 and just give them a shot. He mentioned that they were sold out for this year and next year. I sent an email stating that I'll take some whenever they become available but didn't get a response.

I want these guys to make as much money as they can with this vine. I was just curious to see if anyone here had heard anything about them too.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2012)

I will ask Eric about it for you.


----------



## krafty_kraut (Apr 28, 2012)

That would be great. I would like to hear how hardy they are and how resistant they are to disease.


----------



## Corley5 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm interested too. I just heard about them at a grape growers meeting the other night.


----------

